# 2005 Altima **56k warning** lots of pictures



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The interior...wow, what an improvement!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Not a fan of the grill. Made it look like a Max. The interior on the Altima LOOKED good until you got in the car and touched everything. Lets hope things have gotten better for Nissan's sake. Maybe the listen to the complaints of their drivers/buyers.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

OMG that interior, I am jeleous.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

This makes me want to cry!!! Finally the interior of this vehicle is rad! F it. I am still getting my Z.


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

if it wasn't for the ugly look of the raised front hood that thing would be sweet inside and out...i so want that interior!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sick. I like it


----------



## Ridge_Racer (Feb 7, 2004)

That interior is ridiculous. :thumbup: Hopefully that grille will rub off on the 05 Maxima. The headlights look good to! Great job goes to Nissan for making a good thing even better.


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

Does anyone know when will it be available? I need to get a new car for my wife, potentially very soon.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Fucking ugly wheel gap is still there WTF!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

So the speedo goes to 160...I wonder if it can really go that fast.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sure, downhill in a windstorm.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Shit!!!*

damn so many things to say yall beat me cuz just yesterday i saw the 05 in da dealer and i took some pics! shit man it is already out! i can tell u that and base price is 28 G's almost same as 04 they are 16 in. rims though that kinda sucks cuz mine came wit 17's the taillights are diff. instead of that orange shit on there they are both red they look now even more like altezzas they nice and lets see wat else?? grill looks pretty good! and i guess thats it but it is hot man im jealous if i had just waited 2 more months i could have got a 05 instead of 04!!! damn oh well!! anything else yall want to know let me know! o and someone tell me how to put pics on here so i could show yall the taillights!


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Coco said:


> So the speedo goes to 160...I wonder if it can really go that fast.


man yall need to check out this website this shit is hot 
http://www.nissanusa.com/vehicles/M...tml?Site=N05ALTB0404PBB01&Area=02&Creative=11


----------



## stupid_idiot (Mar 27, 2004)

altima04 said:


> damn so many things to say yall beat me cuz just yesterday i saw the 05 in da dealer .... more months i could have got a 05 instead of 04!!! damn oh well!! taillights!



Hey what state are you in...??? Hoping now to get my new ride at the end of April...you think plenty shipping by then?


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

stupid_idiot said:


> Hey what state are you in...??? Hoping now to get my new ride at the end of April...you think plenty shipping by then?


im in VA


----------

